# ID these African cichlids please



## Memoranda (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the African cichlids hobby and I'd like to get some help identifying my cichlids. I bought them at my LFS and would like some feedback on how well they label their cichlids. Any help is really appreciated!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The problem is that fish names are often vague, and fish are often not pure. So there is no "exact" scientific name or breed.

1. Aulonocara "Red PeacocK" like what is called "Rubenscens" or "Ruby Red" or less maybe "German Red". This names are so vague anymore they don't mean much. These are not natural fish. This is NOT an "Eureka Peacock" which should be a strain of Jacobfreibergi.

2 and 3. Aulonocara Sp. "maleri" or sometimes baenschi or a mix of the two. 3 looks similar to A. baenschi but don't assume pure. Yellow Peacock. The name "Sunshine" is often used for yellow peacocks, but no longer refers to a specific species.

Other than the fish looking kinda beat up, 1 and 3 have nice body shapes and potential colors. If the fish are around 2" or less they may have been hormones for temporary color which will fade. Long fins on a small fish are often a sign or being hormoned.


----------



## Memoranda (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank you for the information! I really appreciate the info! I hope to get them looking their best and doing right by them. The really colorful yellow one is about 4 inches I'm a bit confident in his coloration but the red seems a bit smaller but not under 3! I hope they haven't been given hormones or that'll be the last time I buy from here.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are probably not hormoned if they are adults, hormones fish are usually smaller.


----------

